

Ugandan innovators use smartphones to detect malaria - Mz
http://www.biztechafrica.com/article/ugandan-innovators-use-smartphones-detect-malaria/9580/#.VNP0GZ3Tm1s

======
thebenedict
Fun, but at best this article and the linked blog are missing critical
details. Other organizations (e.g. [http://ianxen.com/](http://ianxen.com/))
have been working on similar technology involving optics, image processing and
a blood sample -- and the associated consumables.

Even assuming the tech is sorted the more interesting questions involve how,
from a health systems perspective, these things can be deployed in rural
health centers at a scale that matters. Some hard
training/security/procedure/money questions to figure out, and I haven't heard
much about these issues yet. Unclear if it's because the technology isn't
ready for prime time or other reasons.

------
Tarang
From the article it looks like they use a technique similar to the 'Heart rate
monitor' apps, but instead of trying to look for pulses they look to quantify
the blood oxygen content, perhaps using colour? and from that get a diagnosis
on a malarial infection.

------
cjg
You've got to love non-invasive tests like this, but the trade-off is lower
accuracy.

In this case, for example, it could give false positives for people who have
differently shape blood cells - e.g. sickle cell, spherocytosis,
elliptocytosis.

